# Does the new model3 keyfob support passive entry on 2 different keyfobs?



## Shinjiro (Feb 6, 2020)

I just bought 2 new keyfobs with the TESLA logo on them. I cannot set both of them to support passive entry. If one of them can use passive entry, another one cannot use this feature. So is there anyone can use passive entry on 2 different keyfob?


----------

